
How Kosovo Was Turned into Fertile Ground for ISIS - Jerry2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/world/europe/how-the-saudis-turned-kosovo-into-fertile-ground-for-isis.html
======
MikeDohertu
Well thanks to NATO and the western powers. Most Europeans "western contries"
are complicit and responsible for this. Anyway, Europe is a bunch of puppets
states controlled by the warmongers in Washington. There is no foreign policy
in Europe since the end of WWII thanks to the American Establishment of
"Peace" (what a joke) and saved us from the freaking comminists. Then we
discovered Operation PaperClip where the right wing governent of Italy and CIA
made in USA bombed train stations killing women and children and blamed the
communists. WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN YUGOSLAVIA, who really want to learn:
[http://www.counterpunch.org/2016/05/17/nato-the-
humanitarian...](http://www.counterpunch.org/2016/05/17/nato-the-humanitarian-
dismemberment-of-yugoslavia/)

~~~
MikeDohertu
..."The ‘Kosovo Liberation Army’, which was recognized by the US State
Department as a terrorist organization, received British and CIA training and
arms.[35] The group received the majority of its funding – and many members –
from the Albanian diaspora, Islamist fundamentalist groups, and the
international drug trade. The KLA relied on drug trade, assassination,
intimidation (of not only Serbs but also ethnic Albanians who opposed them),
destruction of Serbian property (namely homes and churches), and other acts of
ethnic cleansing of non-Albanians....

~~~
MikeDohertu
f __k you US and Western Europe.

------
filip980
[http://www.spc.rs/eng/isis_graffiti_monastery_dechani](http://www.spc.rs/eng/isis_graffiti_monastery_dechani)

------
cm2187
And the EU is trying hard to make Kosovo enter the EU...

~~~
tdkl
Of course, they're a favorite of the USA to make themselves a stronghold in
the Balkans. But they still don't seem to get that Kosovo isn't capable of
holding their own country economically. Being part of Serbia had it own
benefits too, being on its own is something else.

~~~
mercer
I wish it was possible to just unite Kosovo with Albania. But that would
probably cause just as many problems as it would solve...

------
venomsnake
It all started with the misguided bombing of Serbia. And tearing Kosovo from
Serbia for no good reason.

~~~
Chos89
I think genocide and mass deportions are a good enough reason

~~~
dragandj
I think you are badly misinformed.

~~~
Chos89
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srebrenica_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srebrenica_massacre)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovo_War#Civilians_killed_by...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovo_War#Civilians_killed_by_Yugoslav_forces)
Plus, mass murders and other forms of ethnic cleansing also happened in
Croatia

~~~
dragandj
Everything can be pushed or covered up by propaganda, but let's look at
official census of Kosovo:

Of course, you failed to mention, or didn't know, that only 50 years before
the conflict, the ethnic structure was:

1953: 65% Albanians vs 23% Serbs

In the eve of the 1999 bombing, it was:

1991: 82% Albanians vs 10% Serbs

And after the bombing and separation:

2011: 93% Albanians vs 1.5% Serbs

So, Albanians jumped from 65% to 93% and Serbs virtually disappeared from 23%
to 1.5% in just 60 years. So, can you tell me - how's that explained?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Kosovo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Kosovo)

~~~
Chos89
Looking at your table, from 1953 to 1991 number of serbs actually grew, it's
just that number of albanians grew at a much higher rate, so their %
increased. As to what happened in the next 10 years to the serbian population,
I don't know, you suggesting that they were deported by the albanians?

